# Figure Eight



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2004)

Figure Eight (8) is another special strike that GM Remy Presas taught.

The eight is on its' side or looks like the infinity symbol.

Start with the cane in right hand.

Cane is down, now start in an upward motion cutting across your body until the cane is at or just above your shoulder level. At this time bring your hand back towards your left shoulder and then drop you arm down low again. Raise the cane back up going diagonally from left to right and from low to high until the cane is at shoulder or just above the shoulder level. retract the cane back towards the right shoulder and then drop the hand and arm down low again, until you are almost at the starting position.

This is then down in a continuous motion. Think cutting or slicing and this will help.

Of course you can do the same thing with the left, or with both hands (* more of a skill and left and right training at the same time, where both can go the same direction at the same time or they can go against each other and cross in the middle *). You and alos do this with swords, daggers, machetes, bolos, etc, ..., .

So which of the Blocks use the Figure 8 Motions?

What Anyos and or forms use the Figure 8 Motion?
Also discribe the motion and how it fits.

Add in your own thoughts 

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 8, 2004)

Upward Figure-Eight embodies the payongs (umbrella and slant).


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 10, 2004)

*Figure Eight Striking Styles
*

Slicing - Cutting - tip - blade orientation.
Striking - Chopping - Top third of Weapon orientation.
Punyo - Weapon hilt orientation.
Sungkite - Thrusting orientation.
Abanico - Whip/acceleration orientation, horizontal vertical.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 14, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> *Figure Eight Striking Styles
> *
> 
> Slicing - Cutting - tip - blade orientation.
> ...



Which you can find most of these, Stick Forms 2, 3, & 4. 

I like figure eight techniques for just what Harold has stated.

Blade orientation, and understanding.


 :asian:


----------



## GAB (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Figure 8 was the first thing I learned in FMA. 

I had already learned it in a prior application, so it was not new. Great for the training and strengthening the wrists and elbows, etc.

We do it pretty much like Kali Guro Dan Inosanto teaches, + or - a few.

Regards, Gary


----------



## GAB (Oct 14, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Figure 8 motion....
> 
> 
> What Anyos and or forms use the Figure 8 Motion?
> ...


There is that word again with the use of forms and/or Anyos????

Rich, please see the thread on the 'Flow'. In general.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 14, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> There is that word again with the use of forms and/or Anyos????
> 
> Rich, please see the thread on the 'Flow'. In general.
> 
> Regards, Gary



Well not being a native Filipino or able to speak any of the multiple languages of the Islands, I do not know the exact origin.

Professor (GM) Remy A Presas used the term in reference to forms or katas.
As Professor, spoke Negritos, some Cebuano, and Tagalog, as well as English, I do not know if it is from any of these three languages or not.

As to the Flow in a generic sense, I agree that it should have its' own thread. There is one in the General FMA section and also in Modern Arnis section. Check the technical discussion thread for a link.  I choose to answer here, so as if there are any future readers they can get the answer here.


 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 14, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Well not being a native Filipino or able to speak any of the multiple languages of the Islands, I do not know the exact origin.
> 
> Professor (GM) Remy A Presas used the term in reference to forms or katas.
> As Professor, spoke Negritos, some Cebuano, and Tagalog, as well as English, I do not know if it is from any of these three languages or not.
> ...


Anyo is a tagalog word for "form".

http://www.tagalog-dictionary.com/cgi-bin/search.pl?s=anyo


----------



## GAB (Oct 14, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Anyo is a tagalog word for "form".
> 
> http://www.tagalog-dictionary.com/cgi-bin/search.pl?s=anyo


Palusut,
Thanks, could you go to the General FMA section and look up 'flow' and enter this in the conversation.

Regards, Gary


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Professor (GM) Remy A Presas used the term in reference to forms or katas.
> As Professor, spoke Negritos, some Cebuano, and Tagalog, as well as English, I do not know if it is from any of these three languages or not.
> 
> :asian:



Clarification:  The Professor spoke Ilonggo (the dominant language in Negros Occidental), Cebuano (the dominant language in Negros Oriental and Cebu) and Tagalog (national language of the Republic of the Philippines).

The Negritos are the Aeta tribesmen that where in the inslands before the other ethnic groups. 

Anyo is a tagalog word from what I can gather.  However, in some systems also use the term "porma" or "sayaw" for the word for form or kata.  It's really a matter of regional dialect.  I'm sure that somewhere deep in the southern PI there are some folks calling their forms juru, lanka and bunga like in Malaysia and Indonesia.

r/

Tim Kashino


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 15, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Clarification:  The Professor spoke Ilonggo (the dominant language in Negros Occidental), Cebuano (the dominant language in Negros Oriental and Cebu) and Tagalog (national language of the Republic of the Philippines).
> 
> The Negritos are the Aeta tribesmen that where in the inslands before the other ethnic groups.
> 
> ...



Tim, I stand corrected. I know he was Negros Occidental. I screwed up the first language. Thank you for the correction.

 :asian:


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Tim, I stand corrected. I know he was Negros Occidental. I screwed up the first language. Thank you for the correction.
> 
> :asian:




No worries, Rich.  Happy to help.

Ilonggo was his ethnicity and primary language. Negros Occ. (the north and west side of the island)  was his stomping ground (province).  Hinigaron is fairly close to Negros Oriental (the east and south part of the island).  The odd thing is that when you cross a particular set of hills, the dialect changes to Cebuano.  The two dialects are similar (probably sharing the same root language), but they are not the same.    

r/

Tim Kashino


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 15, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> No worries, Rich.  Happy to help.
> 
> Ilonggo was his ethnicity and primary language. Negros Occ. (the north and west side of the island)  was his stomping ground (province).  Hinigaron is fairly close to Negros Oriental (the east and south part of the island).  The odd thing is that when you cross a particular set of hills, the dialect changes to Cebuano.  The two dialects are similar (probably sharing the same root language), but they are not the same.
> 
> ...



Tim,

I am ot doubting you, I got my information from a book that GM Presas had that said Negros Occidental, and he even signed one the books for my seniors that way. Hence my confusion, and my assumptions. I know you spent time there as well as had family members from the PI.

Peace


----------

